# "I'm not hungry - my ears are cold!"



## debpnigerians (Oct 20, 2007)

My precious little Rainy Day Woman, only the cutest goatie on the planet!...
....
....
....okay, I admit there is a slight possiblity that I MIGHT be prejudiced....just a SLIGHT one, though.


----------



## debpnigerians (Oct 20, 2007)

*that's odd*

huh.....no pic. Let me try again.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

she is just plain adorable


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

How cute. Congratulations


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

She is too cute!!!!


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

Yup- I can tell, even from that angle, she's just too cute.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

You are making my baby deprevation worse by posting these CUTE baby pics!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

What a cutie, love those spots!!


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Awww that is just too cute!! What a beautiful baby!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

She is a very prettily colored li' doeling. Theres nothing cuter than seeing a hungry baby's tail going when they want to eat!


----------



## mystic's_mom (Oct 5, 2007)

Awwwww...what a beauty!!!!


----------

